# Info on Irish ships.



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Happy new year everyone.
Will some of you help me out with a little research please? Im looking details for 3 Irish registered ships and would like to have their details.2belonged to the british and irish Steampacket Co (B&I)They were Dundalk,built in 1938 and mv Iniscarra from around the same time.The third is a collier,ss Margaret Lockington owned by SJ Lockington from Dundalk Ireland which was demolished in dublin in 1958.Thanks lads.
Cheers Mac.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

DUNDALK bt.Ardrossan DY 1938,ALEXIS-66,Capsized 35nm W.Paphos 5.9.66
INNISCARRA-50(ex.BRITTANY COAST)bt.1948 Burntisland.ELNI-69,RIA-72 b/u Naples 15.2.82
MARGARET LOCKINGTONbt.1921 Cochrane & Sons.b/u Dublin 13.6.67.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Is there any information as to how the Dundalk came to capsize? I remember her well. A sad end.


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

Mac 1 - There are pictures of three vessels of those names on www.photoship.co.uk - hope these are the ones you are looking for - BV


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Barrie Youde said:


> Is there any information as to how the Dundalk came to capsize? I remember her well. A sad end.


http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?131673


----------



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

I was 2nd. mate on Inniscarra ( a break from F.G.) in 1962 and posted a couple of photo's on this site O.N. 400016 GRT 583.5 NRT 280, split accomodation, 2 holds. Do not remember too much about her (50 years ago)but could probably answer some questions. Remember the Dundalk also but never sailed on her.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#5

Many thanks, Tony.

There must be more to it than "cargo of sheep moving to one side".

I wonder why that happened?

She had served for many, many years as a cattle-boat without suffering such a mishap.


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Info On Irish Ships*

Thanks to everyone for your help.You lads always come through.These 3 ships were regular visitors to the Port Of Newry and maybe some of you have been in the port.If so we would love to hear from you.
mv Dundalk was actually built to access the Newry canal and worked out of Newry from her launch until 1964 when the livestock service to Birkenhead was closed.Jerry Barry,a Cork man and later commodore of the B&I fleet was a long time captain of this ship.Her last Captain before she was sold was Captain Desy Keenan from Newry.Other Newry masters in the B&I fleet included brothers Matt and Dominic Hollywood.Peter mullen was another and his son,also Peter was a staff captain with Cunard before becoming harbour master of Cobh Co Cork.Peter Keenan was another along with Captain Kenneth Hollywood.
mv Inniscarra (B&I) also ran into Newry with general cargo and exported livestock also.In her latter years she was adapted to carry containers and serviced the Newry/Preston route for a while.A former senior master with Esso,Captain Tom Ramsey commenced his career on Inniscarra as a deckboy in 1957.For many years he was in command of Esso Aberdeen.
ss Margaret Lockington was a collier registered in Dundalk.The old hands say she was the fastest coal boat of her size on the Irish Sea.Her last skipper was jack taylor from Bangor who later went to J&A Gardner of Glasgow and he was Captain of the Saint colman.The date for breaking cant be right.She went around 1958 to Hammond lane Foundries in Dublin?
Another Newry captain sailed to the Falklands with Gardners and I am trying to establish which vessel he was on.I know they had the saint brandon there.He was captain Leonard Hollywood.Any more info would be greatly appreciated.
Seaman Raymond Kelly was awarded a posthumous George Cross.He lost his life in the bay Of Biscay in 1947 rescuing crew from ss Famagusta.He was aboard ss Empire Plover sailing from Rio De Janiero to the UK,a long way from Newry.He began his seafaring with local firm,Joseph Fisher and Sons.
Incidentally Captain Max Blaney,a bomb disposal officer was also awarded the George Cross for heroism.He was killed defusing a German bomb in North London on 13th December 1940 and was buried in Newry on Christmas Day.A road in North london was named after him.Thanks again for your efforts lads.Anything else on the ships and the Port would be great.
Cheers Mac.


----------



## Mark McShane (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Mac,

Almost sure I have a photo of Dundalk leaving Newry locks outbound. Will pass onto you once I'm home.

I'm orioginally from Dundalk myself so all this talk of Dundalk ships is very interesting.

Mark


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Info On Irish Ships*



Mark McShane said:


> Hi Mac,
> 
> Almost sure I have a photo of Dundalk leaving Newry locks outbound. Will pass onto you once I'm home.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that Mark.Much appreciated.
Cheers Mac.


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

Greetings to you both , I guess this is the photo you mean Mark. If you do a search on the gallery for Dundalk, Margaret Lockington, etc Mac you will get a lot of stuff I've posted over the past few years here, good luck, Charley = http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/60675/title/dundalk/cat/517


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Info On Irish Ships*



GALTRA said:


> Greetings to you both , I guess this is the photo you mean Mark. If you do a search on the gallery for Dundalk, Margaret Lockington, etc Mac you will get a lot of stuff I've posted over the past few years here, good luck, Charley = http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/60675/title/dundalk/cat/517


Thanks Charley.
Kenneth sends his regards and Bob Ramsey is featured in the picture of the Margaret Lockington.His son,Captain Tom Ramsey is a member of our Association in newry.You have a lot of info on B&I from your time there.We also have Robert keenan,son of Captain Desy Keenan in the ranks as well.Thanks again Charley and great to hear from you.
Cheers Mac.


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

Glad to help Mac, hello to Ken. I have an account of the Dundalk and Newry by Capt. Barry, if you don't have I'll dig it up and send you a copy, all the best, Charley


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Info On Irish Ships*



GALTRA said:


> Glad to help Mac, hello to Ken. I have an account of the Dundalk and Newry by Capt. Barry, if you don't have I'll dig it up and send you a copy, all the best, Charley


Thats brilliant Charley I would really appreciate that.Captain John Mc Parland forwarded the picture of the Margaret Lockington with the crew and staff at Dundalk,to his cousin,Captain Tom Ramsey (ex ESSO)whose father Bob was then 2nd on her.He was Chief with fishers for many years.Ken is a cousin of both.
Cheers Mac.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Did she have a sister, M.V. Meath - also a cattle carrier?

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

The MEATH was a much larger B&I livestock / general cargo vessel build in Dublin in 1959. She was 289 feet long x 44 feet 7 inches wide. She could carry about 800 cattle and 600 sheep. Sold in 1973 to Vickers Shipbuilding Group and converted to a survey vessel for use in the North Sea oil industry. Charley


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

Glad to hear a copy of the Margaret Lockington photo has been sent to Capt. Tom. That's the reason I posted it so others could share. Charley


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Further B&! Line ships I recall to Liverpool in midlle late 60s M.V. Wicklow and M.V. Kilkenny.

Sorry I have no further details in my minds eye!

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Erin28 (Jun 7, 2013)

My great uncle - Robert Stowell, was the first Captain of the Margaret Lockington, he previously served on the Carlingford (also a Samuel Lockington vessel) but I am not sure of what rank - may have been Pilot.


----------



## Erin28 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have just found Robert Stowell's Masters Certificate - but it is too faint to publish, I have also found these cuttings from a Dundalk newspaper.


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Info on Irish ships*

Thank you Erin28 for the info on the Margaret Lockington and Captain Stowell.There is a picture of the crew posted here by Galtra prior to the last trip.The father of one of our members,Bob Ramsey was chief Engineer and that is the only link to the crew that we have.
Cheers Mac.


----------

